# Basic Black Widow



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi here is my Black Widow from Ironman 2.

Painted with Tamiya paints. The body suit is Nato Black. Flat black and Gloss Black for details and her boots and Neutral Gray for the belts etc. Flesh tones are humbrol enamals.

I used both a wash and dry brushing for her hair. The tones on the bodysuit were painted on and blended.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/BWFront.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/BWSide.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/BWRear.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/BWTorso.jpg


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent paint job, kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

very nice. cool effect with the gloss coat on the head vs the dull coat on the suit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent job!

Good thing you washed and brushed her hair, it was a mess!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looks great! I've got to pick this one up. 

Sean


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice! :thumbsup: - Denis


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just gave mine a coat of Floquil dirty black. Tomorrow, airbrush shadowing!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the praise folks. It was an easy kit to make. I did need to do some filling on the body sides and under her chin/neck but it was easy to file/sand back. 

I built her fully except for the hair before painting. Painted her body/shoes and face fully then painted the hair pieces and added them before touching up. The glossy hair/satiny matt body just happened and I left it the way it came out. I did like the finish from the Nato Black/matt black combo on her bodysuit. It let it looking a bit rubbery like the real life one.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm lovin' it!


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

I am almost done with mine, but I noticed that her left foot is a right foot! The left boot is now in easy off today, and I will be re-sculpting the foot. Has anyone else noticed this?

BTW excellent build up of Black Widow!


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Xenodyssey said:


> Hi here is my Black Widow from Ironman 2.
> 
> Painted with Tamiya paints. The body suit is Nato Black. Flat black and Gloss Black for details and her boots and Neutral Gray for the belts etc. Flesh tones are humbrol enamals.
> 
> ...


Very nice job on the eyes, and that hair color is my favorite too, yummm! I would kill the gloss on her face and hair with some Dullcote, then add a few streaks of gloss on her hair where the light would hit it, but other than that...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I always have problems with dull finishes. They end up being less than dull. Yes, I would like to have the recesses in her hair dulled down.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Whittleplastic:

Guess it is a switch on the old saying "Got two left feet".

Mine has two right feet also. I did not check all the other parts, did you?


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

All parts OK except my kit has two # 6.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> All parts OK except my kit has two # 6.


I'm afraid to ask what "part # 6" is! I hope it's two left feet!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

You guys should just contact Moebius and ask them for another foot. I'm sure they'll be happy to help.

I lost the left hand of my Green Lantern model, and they sent me one within a couple of days. They charged me for postage, which was $2.95. 

http://moebiusmodels.com/faq.php (check the last listing at the bottom)

Sean


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

SJF said:


> You guys should just contact Moebius and ask them for another foot. I'm sure they'll be happy to help.
> 
> I lost the left hand of my Green Lantern model, and they sent me one within a couple of days. They charged me for postage, which was $2.95.
> 
> ...


Yea. They rock. I've lost a couple things, now. Had it in the mailbox in 3-4 days!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, that is so perfectly done. She looks like a really HOT Latin girl. LOL. I think Moebius did a really great job sculpting that nice face of the model.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm not sure if I'll pick this kit up or not.

However, I saw it at iHobby, and I do have to say that I am REALLY impressed with the figure and the likeness in the face.

Who sculpted this figure?
Or was it possibly from a digital scan of the actress?

Anyway, it looks likes a nice kit.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Xenodyssey said:


> I always have problems with dull finishes. They end up being less than dull. Yes, I would like to have the recesses in her hair dulled down.


I use Testors DullCote in either a rattle can or out of the bottle in my airbrush and everything comes out dead flat. Then like I said, just a few streaks of gloss here and there in her hair where the light would hit it.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Monsters in Motion has a 'Black Widow' that I've been eyeing for awhile now, but with stories I keep hearing about MiM... . It's not a figure like this one though. Now you guys have gotten me even more interested


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The sculptor nailed her figure down!! Wow! 

Great job! Your various blacks bring out the suit and the figure within very well!! :thumbsup:


----------

